# Is 4500 Singapore Dollars a good offer



## hiteshgoldeneye

Hello Friends,

I know this question is often asked, but is 4500 SGD per month good enough to live in Singapore?

I am a married person (thats what makes this different from other posts), so i would need a private apartment.

Also in terms of cost of living will i be able to end up saving some dollars, I want to be able to end up saving some amount so that i can contribute it to my household back home.

Regards
hiteshgoldeneye


----------



## Lenochka

Yes, you are right...it is often asked 

do a search and read all the other various threads to get you an idea....

and last but not least....NO F#$%%I^ing idea if this salary is good...depending on your job level, expertise, experience, skills etc....

again...one of the "who long is a string" question......


----------



## simonsays

mate : in Singapore, a lot of foreigners make do with 1,800 paying their own rent and able to send back some money, and are contented working as service crew, and admin stuff, (as the starting pay for foreigners - if you discount the workers and maids .. ) and also there are those who get 20,000 a month and still complain .. 

Example: you can have a beer for 3$ or go for a 15$ beer - your choice  Yes, 4,500 is a good pay to live and save if you are not extravagent - and you are ok to share an apartment ..to cut costs ..as the apartment cost is the biggest expense (topping about 1,500 and above for HDB and much much more if you insist on condos)

If you are not here, better land here, and have a feel for Cost of living - one man's experience may not equate to another .. the best decisions are made when you have a feel.

Alternate - if you are not a boozer, and not a 'brand' chasing person - you are good to go ..


----------



## hiteshgoldeneye

*Thank you*

Thank you Exurelix,

Your posts have been the most helpful to me to get an understanding on this topic

:clap2:


----------



## Melwin

Hitesh,
You can try staying in 'Studio' apartments too. They are like One Bedroom+Kitchen+Bathroom etc., and u can afford them within $1200 - $1500 which makes an ideal independent choice. Moreover switching to shared apartments would be an alternate solution but it depends on your take.
I'd go for studio in ya case.
Yes, $4500 is relatively reasonable salary. (If you have come through an employer, he must be getting >$1000 per month on you)


----------



## hiteshgoldeneye

*Thanks*

Thank you Melwin,

do you know any way i can get a job in Singapore (maybe through a good job portal?) without coming through an employer? 

Regards
hiteshgoldeneye


----------



## Melwin

You have to go to consultants and employers. Its relatively tough to get a job with direct applications and takes time too. Depending on your domain, try consulting appropriate employers.
Its a tough and subjective question to answer after all....


----------



## hiteshgoldeneye

I agree, well thanks a lot Melwin.


----------



## technokraft

*Not a good salary if you want to save*

Hi,
4500 is not a good salary if you r married and want to save.
Private apt would cost you atleast 2500, HDB 1500-1800
Also other expenses including everything would come around 800
So if you are fine with around 50K INR saving, you can come here or else no point in coming




hiteshgoldeneye said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I know this question is often asked, but is 4500 SGD per month good enough to live in Singapore?
> 
> I am a married person (thats what makes this different from other posts), so i would need a private apartment.
> 
> Also in terms of cost of living will i be able to end up saving some dollars, I want to be able to end up saving some amount so that i can contribute it to my household back home.
> 
> Regards
> hiteshgoldeneye


----------

